# Celine box - no serial number?



## Yjz

Hello fellow Celine lovers, 

I just made a big purchase for a preloved Celine box from fashionphile. Was excited to receive the bag, but realized there's no serial number. I did a thorough search for the serial number inside the zipper pocket, but it is non-existent. 

The bag I bought is a 2014 production spazzolato vermilion. I know for a fact a 2014 spazzolato azur sold by Fashionphile a while back had serial number. 

Now I'm quite worried.... if anyone can help, I'd really appreciate the input! 

I've also attached some pictures of the bag...if anyone sees any warning signs, please flag me! (I've already sent this to an authentication service, but the no serial number situation is really bugging me). 

Much thanks


----------



## jmc3007

Serial imprint is inside the zipper pocket, towards the edge if I remember correctly.


----------



## Yjz

jmc3007 said:


> Serial imprint is inside the zipper pocket, towards the edge if I remember correctly.



Thanks for the input JMC3007! I tripled checked in the zipper pocket, there is no sign of the serial number.....hence why I'm concerned......have you heard anyone talk about a box bag with no serial number being authentic? I know some members have mentioned that some 2015 goatskin production with no serial number, but this is not a goatskin....(and it's sister bag of the same season and of the same leather but different color has serial number)

Love the box but to discern the authenticity of the bag is a real art.


----------



## jmc3007

Look again, serial imprint should be there, maybe shine a flashlight while prying the pocket open, it’s very awkward not to mention difficult to try to photograph.


----------



## Handbaghandbag

Yjz said:


> Thanks for the input JMC3007! I tripled checked in the zipper pocket, there is no sign of the serial number.....hence why I'm concerned......have you heard anyone talk about a box bag with no serial number being authentic? I know some members have mentioned that some 2015 goatskin production with no serial number, but this is not a goatskin....(and it's sister bag of the same season and of the same leather but different color has serial number)
> 
> Love the box but to discern the authenticity of the bag is a real art.


Hi there!  Did u ever locate the serial number as I cannot locate mine.


----------



## Abbeychamp

Handbaghandbag said:


> Hi there!  Did u ever locate the serial number as I cannot locate mine.


Hi! It should be in the inner zip pocket, lower left corner. I had to have a friend pry open the bag while I put a flashlight inside.


----------



## Handbaghandbag

Abbeychamp said:


> Hi! It should be in the inner zip pocket, lower left corner. I had to have a friend pry open the bag while I put a flashlight inside.


Thanks


----------



## cmitch92

Hi everyone!

I was recently gifted a Céline Classic black box from a relative of mine in the process of downsizing, a first edition run of the bag from 2010. I am so thrilled and excited, though admittedly, the bag is in good need of a little TLC from the bag spa (some scratches in the leather, edge paint wearing off in some spots). In the process of gathering receipt and tags from purchase and trying to locate any other potential concerns, I found myself unable to find a serial number.

I know it is usually quite difficult to find the serial number on these bags, but after peeling each inch of the insides apart and studying with a small flashlight, I have no idea where else to look. Does anyone with a first or very early edition of this bag have any tell on where I might be able to locate? (Perhaps @Sophia)?

Happy to upload any photos if needed.


----------



## porpentine

bumping this ... I also bought a used box (large) from fashionphile but it has no serial number in the zipper pocket. it has a leather tag with a code on it in the phone pouch in the front section.  Does anyone know whether the Celine box ever had the serial no. on a leather tag instead of printed in the zipper pocket?  

I am a new to buying "preloved".  If I have authenticity concerns what does one normally do?


----------



## Gbuenos

Same here, as I believe some bags with goat skin leather interior will have this number tag but it’s very unusual, I went to my Celine boutique and they are sending over to Italy to get authenticated and change the front buckle too.
Hope I get an answer soon


----------



## hikarupanda

I also wonder if exotice box bags are different? I have two box bags - the indigo lizard in my profile pic and a red box leather. The red box leather is from Celine boutique at SCP and it was very easy for me to find the code. Meanwhile, I got my indigo lizard box from Le Bon Marche in Paris so it has to be authentic but I just could not find the code anywhere! Granted, the lining is black, and the leather is more rigid than box leather so it was extremely hard to open the bag wide with a flashlight in hand....


----------



## SKYpyneLV

isn't it on a zipper side? well, at least mine is there... check it out and if it's not, you'd definitely complain to the store where you purchase it from


----------



## Lauinsideout

Hi.. 
Just bought mine, there are date code but its faded.. is it normal? Will attached some pic.. thank you


----------



## mjdrfalcon

Is it possible that Vintage Celine Suede Tote Bag does not have a date code? I can't find mine. Thanks


----------



## Lanaseattle

jmc3007 said:


> Look again, serial imprint should be there, maybe shine a flashlight while prying the pocket open, it’s very awkward not to mention difficult to try to photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881271


Does the box bag ever have a date code on a piece of leather or is it always stamped like in the photos ?


----------



## Lanaseattle

Gbuenos said:


> Same here, as I believe some bags with goat skin leather interior will have this number tag but it’s very unusual, I went to my Celine boutique and they are sending over to Italy to get authenticated and change the front buckle too.
> Hope I get an answer soon


I have a bag of goat skin with this leather tag with the code on it . I thought it was a fake until someone told me this and that it was goat skin .


----------



## jmc3007

Lanaseattle said:


> Does the box bag ever have a date code on a piece of leather or is it always stamped like in the photos ?


Specifically with the Box series, it’s always stamped date code. It’s different with other models.


----------



## Lanaseattle

jmc3007 said:


> Specifically with the Box series, it’s always stamped date code. It’s different with other models.


Thank you jmc are you an authentic story here ? Can I post photos to have help authenticating ? thank you 
Lana


----------



## jmc3007

Go to the Celine Authenticate thread and submit your pics


----------



## Lanaseattle

jmc3007 said:


> Go to the Celine Authenticate thread and submit your pics


Thank you


----------



## baghh

Did you ever located the number? Does anybody know about these Celine classic bags made in the goat leather?


----------



## zBaghappy

porpentine said:


> bumping this ... I also bought a used box (large) from fashionphile but it has no serial number in the zipper pocket. it has a leather tag with a code on it in the phone pouch in the front section.  Does anyone know whether the Celine box ever had the serial no. on a leather tag instead of printed in the zipper pocket?
> 
> I am a new to buying "preloved".  If I have authenticity concerns what does one normally do?


----------



## zBaghappy

Did u get a result, I have a bag with the same style tag in pocket . Any help welcome . New to forum


----------



## gmyjune

I just purchased a same Celine red box bag from fashionphile, my biggest concern is that the edge is red not black as I saw from other pictures. Is this authentic? 

The original post is below and I also attached a photo showing the edges. Help! 








						CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap Bag Red | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic CELINE Box Calfskin Medium Classic Box Flap in Red. This chic shoulder bag is crafted of luxuriously smooth deep red box calfskin leather in the medium size. The bag features a waist-length shoulder strap and a facing flap with a gold switch-lock. The flap opens to a...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Hello everybody also bought Old Celine teen box in red, but can’t find any numbers on it, could you please help me to identificats it’s realness?


----------



## teapleasenosugar

Yjz said:


> Hello fellow Celine lovers,
> 
> I just made a big purchase for a preloved Celine box from fashionphile. Was excited to receive the bag, but realized there's no serial number. I did a thorough search for the serial number inside the zipper pocket, but it is non-existent.
> 
> The bag I bought is a 2014 production spazzolato vermilion. I know for a fact a 2014 spazzolato azur sold by Fashionphile a while back had serial number.
> 
> Now I'm quite worried.... if anyone can help, I'd really appreciate the input!
> 
> I've also attached some pictures of the bag...if anyone sees any warning signs, please flag me! (I've already sent this to an authentication service, but the no serial number situation is really bugging me).
> 
> Much thanks


Hello, just curious have you recognized is it real or fake?


----------

